# 99211 low level RN visit vs. G0463



## karen.giacomo (Apr 30, 2014)

Just wanted to get some industry input for hospitals that were billing a low level nurse visit with 99211 for something such as a dressing change, if they are still billing for this now that Medicare has stopped recognizing the 5 E&M levels and this would be billed with G0463?  Or have you stopped billing for low level nurse visits.  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 30, 2014)

the definition of the visit levels was very different than for physician use, now that they use only one level they can use it for every facility encounter.


----------

